

Enabling Multiple Users in Ghost - joncalhoun
http://blog.accordive.com/adding-multiple-users-to-ghost/

======
joncalhoun
For anyone looking to try out ghost, I highly recommend Digital Ocean. You can
get an instance up and running in a couple minutes[1] and it only costs your
$5/mo if you keep it up 100% of the time.

[1] [https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-
use-t...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-use-the-
digitalocean-ghost-application)

